# Vacation BBQ...Gator Pit...Texasbbqrub



## cleglue (Jul 18, 2006)

We got back from Vacation Sunday afternoon.  We traveled to the Mississippi Gulf Coast, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, and out to College Station Texas.  Katrina surely did destroy the Gulf Coast and the flooding of New Orleans (my hometown) is now utterly a Ghost town.  House after house was affected by the flood waters.  Many homes will have to be bull dozed down.  It has been almost a year since Katrina and I wouldn’t know where to begin!!!!  It was good to see family and friends along the way.

While in Baton Rouge (really Ethel, Louisiana) my Aunt and Uncle have heard me talk about all this BBQing I’ve been doing so I told them I’d try to BBQ something while there.  My Uncle had an old HEAVY  DUTY grill made out of ¼ inch pipe from an oil pipe line.  I divided the grill into thirds and used one third for the indirect heating of RIBS and CHICKEN THIGHS. Over all, not having used the BBQ grill (turned into a smoker) before, everything came out GREAT!  My Uncle kept telling me to that I needed to watch the meat…I replied that it would be fine.  On one occasion he thought the fire had gone out in which I replied touch the lid and he realized it was plenty hot.  Here is a slide show.

http://img528.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 18thp.smil

On the way back from College Station, Texas I told my wife that I wanted to visit Gator Pit. I called, and the answering machine said they were open Tuesday through Saturday…it was Monday…I told her I wanted to ride by and look through the fence.  When I got there the gate was open, and some were working.  I went in, and Ritch was on the phone, and someone said he would be with me in a minute.  I went out to look at some of the pits, and Bill Cannon with Texasbbqrub came out.  He introduced himself and I said you are Texasbbqrub, and we have your rub at home, and we love it.  Ritch came out and showed me some of the pits and the different features. The Gator Pit are made to last a life time.  They are heavy duty.   It was a pleasure meeting and talking to both Bill and Ritch.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good.  You got beef ribs standing right there in the pic. :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 19, 2006)

So did you and the wife order a new Gator?


----------



## cleglue (Jul 19, 2006)

We didn't order a Gator Pit just looked at them while in the area.  They seem to be very nice pits and constructed very well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2006)

wow, great cook on a strange pit!  Cow looked nervous!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great trip! Those are two people I would love to meet.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

Great lookin food, it's cool to see you can pull out an old pit, fire it up and pull off some great Q.....I've been talkin with Ritch (through E-mail) regarding a pit I plan to get for next year and all I can say is that he is more than willing to answer all questions I may have about the different pits that fit me plus all available options. Great guy.


----------



## cleglue (Jul 19, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ,

Ritch is a great guy.  Greg did a Pod cast with Ritch awhile back.  Here is the link if you are interested.

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ,
> 
> Ritch is a great guy.  Greg did a Pod cast with Ritch awhile back.  Here is the link if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u



Thanks for the link...I'll check it out


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Those ribs look as good as any I have seen! Great job! You should've seasoned up that skillet while you were there! Yep, Bill and Ritchie are a real pair alright! Glad you got to meet them!


----------

